# Ipod connection Pixo



## kevindebb (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I'm driving in a nissan pixo nowadays. It's a good cheap car because i can't afford a more expensive one now. I'm searching for an ipod connector for my car. Does anybody know if this one fits?

eBay.be: XCarLink 2 iPod iPhone AUX MP3 Radio Adapter für Nissan (object 230536974564 eindtijd 10-nov-10 11:07:37 CET)

If this doesn't fit, is it possible to replace my radio? Because i heard from a friend that at newer cars, it's impossible to replace it.

thanks in advance

P.S sorry for my bad english, i'm from Belgium.


----------



## gehlmauer (Dec 24, 2010)

I am using Pixomenu plugin for my main menu. I just migrated my WP install to a new directory and made the necessary changes to update my site URI...


----------

